# Western Canada, highest paid ?



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

We've seen Raven's photos & can testify that she indeed *is* too pretty to do drywall & she does drywall despite our observations.
But, Preacher, you have no photos (& no specific gender that we know of) of yourself for us to judge. No Photo shop photos please.
Steve


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

Steve lets just say i'm build well enough to handle this job.... 5'9ish 218, BF 12.8% and i'm all MALE........


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nuff said Preacher. Keep your photos. Thanks for the input that you & others give me here on drywall. As a handyman, I can never stop learning.
Steve


----------



## Pickle (Dec 2, 2008)

*dry wall taper in kelowna*

hey there im a drywall taper in kelowna moved here from red deer ab where i was taping with a dad and son who were very good at what they did been taping for 4 years now , problem is i moved out here and seems like everyone is to afraid to hire a new guy as a piece worker and when i take hourly jobs they wanna pay less , all i want is to find a site where there not afraid to give a new guy a chance to prove what he can do i own all my own tools and run mecanical tools jsut missing bazoka, so my question is does anyone know a company willing to hire people to give em a chance prove that not all guys are hacks and that some of us are actually good at what we do and take pride it my work, im jsut sick of companys triing to ripe me off cause they trying to make more money then complain about there tapers but thats cause there paying low wages all they get are the ones that dont care about there work, so if anyone knows of a good company willing to give a guy a chance maybe make something of them selfs instead of living from pay check to pay check for the man, please email me [email protected] or phone me at (250) 448-8776 ask for justin, im a hard worker willing to work longer hours and have a great work ethic and clean finished work, i jsut need to be given a chance to prove it what i can do with out being judged thanks for your time , i hope someone can help me out


----------



## raven2006 (Dec 19, 2006)

i'm not working in kelowna at the moment, but i know that waterscapes downtown on sunset is looking for lots of tapers...that's behind prospera place


----------



## sander1847 (Dec 4, 2008)

what about sanders what the rate there?


----------



## neptune (Dec 4, 2008)

hello fellow mudslingers :clap:
new here..

i run a drywall contracting biz in the kootenays, right now i am currently doing a house for 1.10 s/ft , thats for both board and tape, ready for priming...


----------



## Preacher17 (Sep 1, 2008)

right now i'm doing steel stud fraiming...... no more taping for this guy for about a month


----------



## murbuddy (May 27, 2009)

Hey Preacher17 your in the middle of now where. The problem with fort crack is there is know where to live. And you need to bolt down your tools.
I found that the prices vary from .19 cents to .50 depends on who is sanding The bead price only changes from .75 to 1.25 for straight depending on what out fit your subcontracting from


----------



## bh54 (Jun 3, 2009)

from victoria here looking for work will travel most any where if any one can help please contact bill email [email protected]


----------



## zach200113 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey lol i know this is an old thread but maybe it can be brought back? I live in edmontin and i wirk eith my dad and we are looking ti travel to higher paying drywall jibs. Any companies willing to pay around 40 cents? 8 years experiemce.


----------

